# Shoreline Ambulance, Huntington Beach, Ca



## jnsangel33 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey everyone.... 
Was wondering if anyone here works for or has at least tested for Shoreline Ambulance in Huntington Beach, Ca??? I have a test date with them tomorrow and was curious if anyone can give me some pointers on how they test, what I should really be focusing on tonight to be prepared for tomorrow?  Written and/or skills.

Thanks in advance to any advice you can give


----------



## Always BSI (Oct 24, 2012)

I went there like 5 months ago or so. Pretty simple test there was a lot of odd questions like how many states are in the US. Who is the gov of California etc etc. Some CPR questions, PENMAN, SAMPLE. Some scenario questions on the test. I believe you could only miss 5 on the written. No skills. 1 on 1 interview lasted maybe 10 minutes if that. Never got a call back even tho the guy promised he would. I Called and emailed back and nothing. Seems pretty unprofessional if you ask me but then again you will know what I'm talking about when you go in for your interview...


----------



## jnsangel33 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yah, I went there this past Tuesday. The girl was really nice, but she played on her phone the whole time I was testing and doing my application.  I missed 7 because I didn't answer a couple of the questions.  My mind was a complete blank.  I had EMT stuff running through my head and couldn't answer the simple questions (retarded it sounds, I know) like how many continents on Earth and how fast does the Earth rotate around the sun.  Really dumb.  She made it clear there were many other applicants so that lets me know I won't hear back from them.  Eh.  Sounded like a fun company to work for, but I'm sure I won't.  I have an interview with AmeriCare Ambulance tomorrow.  Basic registry questions she said, so I should finally be alright   Thanks for the info.  I got it late, but thanks anyway


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 27, 2012)

jnsangel33 said:


> Hey everyone....
> Was wondering if anyone here works for or has at least tested for Shoreline Ambulance in Huntington Beach, Ca??? I have a test date with them tomorrow and was curious if anyone can give me some pointers on how they test, what I should really be focusing on tonight to be prepared for tomorrow?  Written and/or skills.
> 
> Thanks in advance to any advice you can give



Their test is a cake walk. Fill in the blank, but the questions are cake. Company as a whole is terrible. I worked there for a week and couldn't stand how they ran everything. Westminister fire is pissed Care isn't running 911 with them. Within the next year or so, I can almost guarantee Care taking over Westminister, and that will strip shoreline from their 3 rigs that do run ET. Goodluck but look elsewhere.


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 27, 2012)

Always BSI said:


> Seems pretty unprofessional if you ask me but then again you will know what I'm talking about when you go in for your interview...


 /thread. This is so accurate It's not even funny.


----------



## james88 (Oct 27, 2012)

There are many other companies to want to work for, Shoreline shouldn't be one of them


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 27, 2012)

SubiEmt said:


> Their test is a cake walk. Fill in the blank, but the questions are cake. Company as a whole is terrible. I worked there for a week and couldn't stand how they ran everything. Westminister fire is pissed Care isn't running 911 with them. Within the next year or so, I can almost guarantee Care taking over Westminister, and that will strip shoreline from their 3 rigs that do run ET. Goodluck but look elsewhere.



Is that finally happening? 7 years ago when I was at Care, I worked Stanton and we backed up 64's, they told us Care didn't want to staff the ET's but use their own rigs, did Weston finally change his mind?


----------



## energystar (Oct 27, 2012)

I heard through the grapevine that Care put a bid in for Westminster the last time it was up. No one really knows how Shoreline ended up with the contact again. Rumor has it the owner of Shoreline is very close friends with the city council of Westminster and something fishy may have happened? Then again that could all be wrong :blink:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 27, 2012)

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/shoreline-348118-company-community.html


----------



## energystar (Oct 27, 2012)

That's a good read and answers that question.


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 29, 2012)

From I heard back then, the guy who runs Shoreline used to run OC AMR and was a huge part of why they lost the entire county. He got out right before they lost everything and apparently in a super shady fashion, I know it's all hearsay, but I would be really careful dealing with them.


----------



## SubiEmt (Nov 1, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> From I heard back then, the guy who runs Shoreline used to run OC AMR and was a huge part of why they lost the entire county. He got out right before they lost everything and apparently in a super shady fashion, I know it's all hearsay, but I would be really careful dealing with them.



Shady


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> http://www.ocregister.com/articles/shoreline-348118-company-community.html


wow.

So the Council listens to the COMMUNITY, but not the folks paid to manage Emergency Services?

And the reason they are such a hit is that they "mandate" that their employees volunteer 8 hours a month if they want to work 911. How, exactly, does that conversation go: "Gee, do this stuff for free if you want to get paid crap wages to work on a 911 transport rig"


----------



## djarmpit (Jan 29, 2013)

Can't be that bad to work there right?


----------



## Pathfinder35 (Jan 31, 2013)

I worked at Shoreline. I'll say this. If you're looking to get your foot in the door, and you think you got what it takes to tolerate difficult bosses and unsafe work conditions, then Shoreline could be your ticket. The reason it's relatively easy to get a job there is twofold. One, because they have a high turnover rate. Two, because they won't turn down a contract. That means, you'll be running every kind of IFT in OC and LA. And your dispatch doesn't care how ragged they run you. Your difficult bosses won't care about you either. They'll fire you on a whim, or just make an example out of you. Because they know there's a huge pool of eager rookies out there that they can replace you with. Rookies just jumpin at the the chance to, dum dum dum, get their foot in the door (btw IF you DO get your foot in the door at Shoreline, they'll fire you before paying a single dollar to workmans comp, so don't drag your feet! Ha!). All that being said, I don't regret working there. It was a valuable learning experience. Just not the kind of learning experience I was hoping for. SO, if you decide to run the gauntlet with Shoreline, just keep your head down, don't get noticed. Do your time with Shoreline and then get on with a real ambulance service, that will actually respect you as a human being.


----------



## djarmpit (Jan 31, 2013)

Pathfinder35 said:


> I worked at Shoreline. I'll say this. If you're looking to get your foot in the door, and you think you got what it takes to tolerate difficult bosses and unsafe work conditions, then Shoreline could be your ticket. The reason it's relatively easy to get a job there is twofold. One, because they have a high turnover rate. Two, because they won't turn down a contract. That means, you'll be running every kind of IFT in OC and LA. And your dispatch doesn't care how ragged they run you. Your difficult bosses won't care about you either. They'll fire you on a whim, or just make an example out of you. Because they know there's a huge pool of eager rookies out there that they can replace you with. Rookies just jumpin at the the chance to, dum dum dum, get their foot in the door (btw IF you DO get your foot in the door at Shoreline, they'll fire you before paying a single dollar to workmans comp, so don't drag your feet! Ha!). All that being said, I don't regret working there. It was a valuable learning experience. Just not the kind of learning experience I was hoping for. SO, if you decide to run the gauntlet with Shoreline, just keep your head down, don't get noticed. Do your time with Shoreline and then get on with a real ambulance service, that will actually respect you as a human being.




Where do you work now? Is it easy to get on a 911 and do they still bounce checks?


----------



## Pathfinder35 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm not working for ambulance companies anymore. Like I said, if you're looking to get hours, Shoreline will give 'em to ya. But, as it sounds like you've already found out, they'll run you around. Pretty much everyone who's ever worked there has a story about how Shortlife jerked them around. Especially when it comes to getting paid. A little tip... the time clock snaps you to the hour. So even if you clock in fourteen minutes early, to get a real jump on cleaning the nasty ambulance that their making ride around in, you don't get paid for it. 
Keep track of your hours and especially if your working nights, all of your on-scene times. Because when they short you and you go back to them, they will require evidence. And if you can't prove it, then you don't get paid.
I'd say, work for Shoreline, but don't get fired. Cause getting fired is bad for getting fire. If fire is what you're after. Which is pretty much what every EMT in the OC is after. Get your hours and get out before you burn out.


----------

